# Can't access TD online



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

Suddenly my wife can't access TDCanadatrust online. It gives this message:
"You do not have cookies enabled, please go into your browser's preferences and enable cookies so that EasyWeb will function correctly."

We've reset Safari; Cookies are enabled ALWAYS; Rebooted. And nothing changes.
What else to do?

Dual G4. Safari 4.1.3. OSX10.4.11

It works in Firefox 3.0.19, but she prefers Safari.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe TD up'd the min requirement for safari?
Have u called the 800 number to confirm?
I add issues the other day with TD as well and used Firefox as well..


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I just logged in using Safari so that shouldn't be an issue providing she's running the current version.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I just logged in using Safari so that shouldn't be an issue providing she's running the current version.


Safari 4.1.3 seems to be the latest version for Mac OS Tiger...


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

According to TDCanada Trust, you need Safari *5*. Of course, they also claim that you need Firefox 4. Whatever "optimized" means, it clearly may or may not include not working with earlier browser versions. 



> What browsers work with EasyWeb?
> To login to EasyWeb Internet banking, you will require a web browser with 128-bit encryption. We have optimized our service to work with browsers that the majority of our customers use. They are as follows:
> 
> Microsoft Internet Explorer (IE) 7 and 8
> ...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You may need to resort to using FireFox with TD's web site unless you plan on upgrading or replacing your G4 to support a newer version of Safari.


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

So, that's the problem - using the latest version of Safari that still works on a dual G4 OSX10.4.11 isn't good enough. The G4 works fine for my wife. She uses the browser, iPhoto, iTunes, MS Word and Excel. Period. So why would she buy a new Mac? Because TD now requires it?
It becomes a never ending game of consumer spending. I guess she'll use Firefox for a while yet. 

Would you say that a Mac Mini would be the most economical solution for her needs?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Raven said:


> So, that's the problem - using the latest version of Safari that still works on a dual G4 OSX10.4.11 isn't good enough. The G4 works fine for my wife. She uses the browser, iPhoto, iTunes, MS Word and Excel. Period. So why would she buy a new Mac? Because TD now requires it?
> It becomes a never ending game of consumer spending. I guess she'll use Firefox for a while yet.
> 
> Would you say that a Mac Mini would be the most economical solution for her needs?


The never ending game of consumer spending isn't new, unfortunately. Realistically, that G4 is at least ten years old now - it can't be supported indefinitely as it would not be ecominical use of Apple's resources. Additionally, newer and updated web sites cannot support an indefinite number of web browsers (including older versions) either. The $599 Mac mini would suit her needs perfectly; keep in mind a new version of Office would likely be required depending on the version of Office she currently uses.


----------



## toby2 (Sep 17, 2008)

Raven said:


> So, that's the problem - using the latest version of Safari that still works on a dual G4 OSX10.4.11 isn't good enough. The G4 works fine for my wife. She uses the browser, iPhoto, iTunes, MS Word and Excel. Period. So why would she buy a new Mac? Because TD now requires it?
> It becomes a never ending game of consumer spending. I guess she'll use Firefox for a while yet.
> 
> Would you say that a Mac Mini would be the most economical solution for her needs?


Im using a Mac G5 and OS 10.4.11 and Safari 4.1.3 and Im able to log on to TD easyweb without any difficulty. So, I don't think the above information is correct. Try changing your password, that may help.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

toby2 said:


> Im using a Mac G5 and OS 10.4.11 and Safari 4.1.3 and Im able to log on to TD easyweb without any difficulty. So, I don't think the above information is correct. Try changing your password, that may help.


@OP: Also try resetting Safari.

Safari > Reset Safari...


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Raven said:


> So, that's the problem - using the latest version of Safari that still works on a dual G4 OSX10.4.11 isn't good enough. The G4 works fine for my wife. She uses the browser, iPhoto, iTunes, MS Word and Excel. Period. So why would she buy a new Mac? Because TD now requires it?
> It becomes a never ending game of consumer spending. I guess she'll use Firefox for a while yet.
> 
> Would you say that a Mac Mini would be the most economical solution for her needs?


I believe your G4 is capable of running 10.5 Leopard which would allow you to run Safari 5.
I say this because my G4 Cube runs Leopard and Safari 5 with no problems.


----------

